# Hot Peel Transfer paper



## decca591 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, not been posting for a while, not been idle but have been concentrating on cut vinyl for vehicle lettering, from small vans and cars up to 40ft trailers !

I print t'shirts and Hi vis vests but seem to be moving towards more repeat work and keeping the workshop running without having to be burning so many screens - so I am looking (again) at plastisol transfers, I am looking for hot peel paper, adhesive powder and advice ;-)
my searches tend to come up with cold peel or hot split papers, anyone suggest a good source for UK papers and adhesives and as usual any advice from any of you that have forayed in to the plastisol transfer world !!

Cheers guys
Decca.


----------

